# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Kettenführung / Chain Guide Intense M9 FRO

## DH_Insane

Servus zusammen, 
ich baue mir gerade ein Intense M9 FRO "neu" auf, spricht aus gebrauchten Teilen.
War das absolute Traumbike in meiner Jugend und endlich steht der Rahmen im Keller :-) 
Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass nicht jede Kettenführung auf das M9 passt. 
Weiß hier jemand was auf das Intense M9 montiert werden kann? Bisher habe ich nur e.thirteen LG1 gefunden. 
Bin für den Tipp dankbar! 
Grüße aus Düsseldorf

----------


## hetorider

Ich kann dir jetzt zwar nicht sagen welche da passt, aber wenn du folgenden Link klickst dann kannst du sehen
welchen Standard dein Rahmen hat. Anhand dessen findest du dann auch einen passenden:

https://www.google.at/search?q=iscg0...bMghpO78A_jgM:

----------

